# expected pamtester behaviour?



## vdubgeek (Mar 29, 2014)

Hi,
I'm trying to troubleshoot a PAM authentication error that is occurring on my PC-BSD 10 install, by using the pamtester utility.  When I do a basic authentication test using `pamtester`, I get failed authentication unless I run the test as root.  As a comparison, if I do the same test on Linux Mint install, it does not require root access.  Is this the expected behavior under FreeBSD, or is something amiss with my configuration?  

The test I'm doing is:

`pamtester -v system <userid> authenticate`

This fails to authenticate when running as a general user, but is successful if I `sudo`.


----------

